# ,Qrops early retirement age transfer question



## Grant Clinch (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello,
Has anyone transferred their pension on the QROPS scheme from the UK to Canada before their retirement age ?

I am below retirement age, and have been in Canada for over 5 years, and want to transfer my Abbey life pension to Canada. It has a transfer value of 22,000 GBP.

All the transfer companies say the fund value is not high enough to warrant a transfer because of the fees involved !

Could I contact someone on the list and buy an annuity here in Canada and release 30% of the fund early ? I was thinking of Standard Life
it would be for putting towards buying land.

Thanks
Grant


----------



## simongjones (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Grant,

send me a PM for my phone number and I'll be happy to discuss the ins and outs of this with you.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## JaveaExile (May 31, 2012)

Might be possible but make sure there is a zero entry for yourself as the client otherwise fees will be too high


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

simongjones said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> send me a PM for my phone number and I'll be happy to discuss the ins and outs of this with you.
> 
> ...


What's the problem of sharing this information on this board? Or are you someone who charges money for this kind of transactions/help?


----------



## Bohcat (Jan 3, 2014)

*i'd like to speak with you*

Hello, what is a PM for a phone number? How can I talk to you? Catherine B.




simongjones said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> send me a PM for my phone number and I'll be happy to discuss the ins and outs of this with you.
> 
> ...


----------

